
What 802.11ac Networking Is, And Why You Want It - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/06/802-11ac-apple-wwdc/
======
shacharz
Interesting although it doesn't really try to explain what 802.11ac is. For a
deeper dive: [http://cdn.rohde-
schwarz.com/dl_downloads/dl_application/app...](http://cdn.rohde-
schwarz.com/dl_downloads/dl_application/application_notes/1ma192/1MA192_7e.pdf)

